# Single pigeon, housing, etc.



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a new pigeon. How long should I keep it in for before letting it fly outside? I have it in a cage inside because it was sick, but I intend to put in in the shed in a large rabbit hutch or some other type of thing attatched to the wall. Is this an ok place for a single bird, or pair of pigeons just?
My parents broke up my purpose built aviary a while back because I had no birds in it.  (I keep budgies, canaries, etc.) 

Also I'd like to know if I need to get another bird to encourage this one to come home, or if it would be kinder to get another as this one isn't tame.

Any info on this would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello, Congrats on getting a pigeon. The are several different things that can happen. If the bird was located to another loft if and when you let it out it could go back home. If the bird has never been out I would keep the bird in atleast six months and during that time frame you need to teach how it gets back into the loft. I hope that helps 

Also I have found the more you handle the pigeon if it's kinda wild the more it will calm down in time.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Presume this is the pigeon you just rescued? You reckoned he was a racing pigeon, but as you said he doesn't have a band, I guess you're going by his appearance? There's a lot of ferals around with racing bird in their parentage somewhere.

Once you're sure he's fit and well, he could fly free from your shed, but it is quite possible he would try to find his way back to wherever he came from, especially if he has a mate somewhere. There really wouldn't be much of a life for him just keeping him in a shed indefinitely, once he's healthy again. 

If you can be sure if it's a male or a female, I guess you could try to find a mate for this one, in which case they could well make the shed their home. Maybe if you know of any local fanciers who could help you out. Once pigeons start nesting regularly, they'll probably not stray far.

John


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys... wow, and to think I was gonna let him out after about 3 weeks! 
I will get another pigeon or two, I want him/her to be happy. I know of someone giving away 20 Rollers. I'm quite sure its not a wild pigeon because theres not many of them at all in this area, and it has a really long beak, it looks like a purebred of some type. (I looked at pics of Birmingham rollers, and he looks most like that, but of course I could be completly wrong!)
Gonna do my best do determine the sex.

Its one of the ncest pigeons I've seen. It reminds me of a seagull, lol. He is white with big eyes and a long thin beak, with light grey on the wings, and darker grey patches on the light grey. In budgie terms (Possibly pigeon terms too) you'd call it pied!


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Also, how do I teach the bird how to get back into the shed? Just take it outside in a small cage and show it around, and bring it back in?


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

im getting a lot of laughs here... 

Reminds me how i was figuring out to teach some birds to come back for food...............long time ago........

Nell


----------

